# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Want to be really, really self-sufficient?

## amy31416

You will need a book like this:






> For students, DIY hobbyists, and science buffs, who can no longer get real chemistry sets, this one-of-a-kind guide explains how to set up and use a home chemistry lab, with step-by-step instructions for conducting experiments in basic chemistry. Learn how to smelt copper, purify alcohol, synthesize rayon, test for drugs and poisons, and much more. The book includes lessons on how to equip your home chemistry lab, master laboratory skills, and work safely in your lab, along with 17 hands-on chapters that include multiple laboratory sessions.


I actually may order it to see how good/practical it is.

----------


## yongrel

ooh, shiny.

----------


## amy31416

Oops. Here's a link: http://www.makershed.com/ProductDeta...21&click=19209

----------


## Dr.3D

> You will need a book like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually may order it to see how good/practical it is.


When and if you do, please let us know if they tell how to manufacture all of the different compounds you will need to do those things.   So far, it has been my experience, many of those chemicals are very hard to acquire.

Take stronger ammonia solution for instance.   You have to go to a blueprint supply shop to get any of it.

----------


## Danke

Does it teach ya how to make bombs?  Like fertilizer ones?  Just for a purely academic curiosity...

----------


## amy31416

> When and if you do, please let us know if they tell how to manufacture all of the different compounds you will need to do those things.   So far, it has been my experience, many of those chemicals are very hard to acquire.
> 
> Take stronger ammonia solution for instance.   You have to go to a blueprint supply shop to get any of it.


Honestly, I have to do the same thing. When I was running a lab for a college, lots of stuff was really difficult to get. I expect that it will get worse--I can't even get "sudsy" ammonia in the store anymore. It was 2yrs ago that I bought it and I haven't seen it since.

Here's some ideas for sources, none seem particularly fun: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ammonia

Speaking of which, here's a classic chemistry text that was banned in the 60's (allegedly for safety.) Copies of the book in good shape can go upwards of 2k on Ebay. Save a copy on the hard drive!  http://chemistry.about.com/library/goldenchem.pdf

----------


## Dr.3D

> Honestly, I have to do the same thing. When I was running a lab for a college, lots of stuff was really difficult to get. I expect that it will get worse--I can't even get "sudsy" ammonia in the store anymore. It was 2yrs ago that I bought it and I haven't seen it since.
> 
> Here's some ideas for sources, none seem particularly fun: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ammonia
> 
> Speaking of which, here's a classic chemistry text that was banned in the 60's (allegedly for safety.) Copies of the book in good shape can go upwards of 2k on Ebay. Save a copy on the hard drive!  http://chemistry.about.com/library/goldenchem.pdf


Seems that link doesn't work anymore.  I don't get a pdf file.
Edit: I found it on the web site that came up.  I just had to do a search.

----------


## amy31416

> Seems that link doesn't work anymore.  I don't get a pdf file.


Try accessing the links from this page. It took about a minute or two to load on my computer, but then I saved it and it comes right up. I've been reading through (I'm at about page 30) and while a lot of it is quite elementary, there's some great suggestions on substitutions for common labware, setting up in your kitchen, how to bend glass, etc. I would have made this required reading for the gen chem students, for sure.


The first link doesn't work, but the second one did, give it time to load. If it still doesn't work, PM me and I'll email a copy of it to you.

http://chemistry.about.com/b/2007/12...xperiments.htm

----------


## Dr.3D

> Try accessing the links from this page. It took about a minute or two to load on my computer, but then I saved it and it comes right up. I've been reading through (I'm at about page 30) and while a lot of it is quite elementary, there's some great suggestions on substitutions for common labware, setting up in your kitchen, how to bend glass, etc. I would have made this required reading for the gen chem students, for sure.
> 
> 
> The first link doesn't work, but the second one did, give it time to load. If it still doesn't work, PM me and I'll email a copy of it to you.
> 
> http://chemistry.about.com/b/2007/12...xperiments.htm


Thanks, I have it now.  I was looking at the list of places it mentions to get a lot of that stuff.  Alas.... back in the 60s, you could actually go to a drug store and find a lot of those things.   Now.... they don't have much more than the basic toothbrush and shampoo and such.

----------


## amy31416

> Seems that link doesn't work anymore.  I don't get a pdf file.
> Edit: I found it on the web site that came up.  I just had to do a search.


Ooh! Skip to page 34! You can still get sal ammoniac (ammonium chloride) from several sources.

----------


## Kotin

wow thanks, Amy!!

----------


## rancher89

the chemicals you used to be able to get via printing supply companies are getting harder and harder to find.  The advent of the laser printer for drafting has all but wiped out the availablity of ammonia.  I really hate the smell of that stuff, standing there for hours cranking out blueprints, ugh.  Thanks for the links guys.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Ooh! Skip to page 34! You can still get sal ammoniac (ammonium chloride) from several sources.


Now if they would only explain how to make a strong solution of the produced ammonia in water.  Do you need to use compressed ammonia over the water like one does with carbon dioxide to make soda water?

----------


## amy31416

> Now if they would only explain how to make a strong solution of the produced ammonia in water.  Do you need to use compressed ammonia over the water like one does with carbon dioxide to make soda water?


I imagine you'd need to do something along those lines, but never having made it that way myself, I'd have to check it out--and that's not in this particular book. Off the top of my head, I'd first try bubbling the gas through water, collect the gas at the other end and simply test the pH of the water to see if you need to use compression for a higher concentration. I always like to try the easy way first.

Of course I could quit being lazy and go look up solubility in the CRC and make a better guess.

----------


## Dr.3D

I checked it out and found if you cool the water down to around 5 degrees you can get way over a 10% solution just by bubbling it though the water.  I guess you would just have to be careful as the water came back up to room temperature as the ammonia would probably start to escape from it pretty fast.  I don't know if it would build up enough pressure to blow off the cap if you capped it at the low temperature before it warmed either.

----------


## amy31416

> I checked it out and found if you cool the water down to around 5 degrees you can get way over a 10% solution just by bubbling it though the water.  I guess you would just have to be careful as the water came back up to room temperature as the ammonia would probably start to escape from it pretty fast.  I don't know if it would build up enough pressure to blow off the cap if you capped it at the low temperature before it warmed either.


Makes sense. If you can smell it, it's escaping. Keep it as cool as possible and the bubbling method should work pretty well. You could also devise a way to have a continuous loop in the distillation and could get progressively weaker/stronger concentrations depending on the set-up. From what I read, it's pretty soluble, so unless you need a really concentrated solution, compression should be unnecessary.

Always keep in mind that your nose will adapt to the smell of ammonia though, so it's not the best way to determine things. I'd stick with pH paper.

----------


## klamath

Darn! I was going to suggest you write a book like this Amy. Using chemistry for practical self sufficiency is a very important area of knowledge and I thought I was going to come up with a big money maker for you.
I found this web site a while back but it is kind of interesting for getting chemicals that are not allowed to be sold plain anymore.
http://www.nitrogenorder.org/lessons/household.shtml

PS. Let me know if the book is any good if you buy it.

----------


## amy31416

> Darn! I was going to suggest you write a book like this Amy. Using chemistry for practical self sufficiency is a very important area of knowledge and I thought I was going to come up with a big money maker for you.
> I found this web site a while back but it is kind of interesting for getting chemicals that are not allowed to be sold plain anymore.
> http://www.nitrogenorder.org/lessons/household.shtml
> 
> PS. Let me know if the book is any good if you buy it.


Actually, I'd planned on doing something along those lines anyways. What I want to do is get the book, see how practical it is and either drop it if it's good enough or write a better one. With lots of pictures and practical examples. 

Thanks for the link, much appreciated!

----------


## klamath

> Actually, I'd planned on doing something along those lines anyways. What I want to do is get the book, see how practical it is and either drop it if it's good enough or write a better one. With lots of pictures and practical examples. 
> 
> Thanks for the link, much appreciated!


If you do write it let me know and I might be able to come up with some problems with practical self suficiency chemistry that I have run into over the years and never solved. Chemistry is an area I never studied but always wanted to.

If you get a chance try and find a book called "How they did it in the 1870s". It is filled with old formulas that they used for everything in that day. Some are out right scary but others actually work. Some are funny as heck such as "how to cure a drunkard". The old system of measurement is quite different too.

----------


## SeanEdwards

Can you make RDX with it?

----------


## Ozwest

This is a informative thread.

Waiting for the book.

----------


## lucius

...

----------


## Kade

> You will need a book like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually may order it to see how good/practical it is.


Zubrick's, first and foremost.

----------


## lucius

...

----------


## amy31416

> If you do write it let me know and I might be able to come up with some problems with practical self suficiency chemistry that I have run into over the years and never solved. Chemistry is an area I never studied but always wanted to.
> 
> If you get a chance try and find a book called "How they did it in the 1870s". It is filled with old formulas that they used for everything in that day. Some are out right scary but others actually work. Some are funny as heck such as "how to cure a drunkard". The old system of measurement is quite different too.


I'll be ordering the book in a week or so, in the meantime I'll set aside all my "formal" labware like beakers/graduated cylinders/pipettes etc., to see if I can make workable chem sets from regular household items. I do have two balances, one digital and the other an old-school balance--so I'll use the old-school one. The biggest challenge will be to resist the temptation to use the stuff I have.

Then the treks to the drug store/hardware store/supermarket etc, to see what we find.

----------


## amy31416

> I had that book as a child, 'The Golden Book of Chemistry Experiments'; my chemistry set got way out of hand. Here is another fun one (ISBN: 0385052758):
> 
> 
> 
> This review cracked me up:
> 
> "I built the carbon arc.. and survived., August 27, 2007 
> By  Timothy (Minneapplis, MN USA) - See all my reviews
> 
> I did manage to build a working carbon arc. Though, I nearly blinded myself, and burned down the house. This experiment was really fun, but is seriously dangerous. It involves taking a 110volt cord routing one side through a container of salt water, and basically shorting out the circuit through some carbon rods. It is INSTANT DEATH to any kid or adult that touches anything conductive. I actually used copper clad carbon welding rods from my grandfather's garage. I had to wear 4 pairs of sunglasses simultaneously, and father forbid me from using it unless company was over, then it was ok to impress them with it."


That's great! I always had to hide my "experiments" from the folks (mom's a nurse, she'd flip about "dangerous" stuff.)

----------


## mtmedlin

I used to have a really cool chemistry book named the Anarchists Cookbook. It really didnt lead me to being more independent but it damn near made me a ward of the state.....Good times.

----------


## lucius

...

----------


## acptulsa

> I used to have a really cool chemistry book named the Anarchists Cookbook. It really didnt lead me to being more independent but it damn near made me a ward of the state.....Good times.


I'd tell you about my wild youth and _The Anarchists' Cookbook_ but I'm not entirely sure the statute of limitations has run out yet.

----------


## mtmedlin

> I'd tell you about my wild youth and _The Anarchists' Cookbook_ but I'm not entirely sure the statute of limitations has run out yet.


I am right there with you! Had some real fun with an iced over lake one fine January day. Never seen water and ice blown so high. Also had some problematic squirrels  that we took out with extreme prejudice. Those are the only things that I will admit to....the rest you get the 5th.

----------


## rancher89

copies of that particular book are still floating around, and I do take the 5th on any knowledge of the book or it's whereabouts.....

----------


## amy31416

http://www.anarchistcookbookz.com/download.html

----------


## lucius

...

----------


## kathy88

> Does it teach ya how to make bombs?  Like fertilizer ones?  Just for a purely academic curiosity...



In my other life I had a little hippie shop in a small PA college town and used to sell really off the wall books, like the Anarchist Cookbook.....  my understanding is that I'm on a list somewhere because of that.....


I wish I could remember the name of the wholesaler. They had the singlemost awesome collection ofhard to find publications on earth.....  If I keep thinking about it I'll remember it and post it.

----------


## rancher89

> In my other life I had a little hippie shop in a small PA college town and used to sell really off the wall books, like the Anarchist Cookbook.....  my understanding is that I'm on a list somewhere because of that.....
> 
> 
> I wish I could remember the name of the wholesaler. They had the singlemost awesome collection ofhard to find publications on earth.....  If I keep thinking about it I'll remember it and post it.


Betcha can't do it!!!!

----------


## lucius

...

----------


## kathy88

this is killing me...... I know I'll remember, and if not I'm sure I still ahve a catalog up in the barn...... might take a while, but I'm determined. They were in Seattle, I remember that much

----------


## kathy88

OH YEAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://homesteadbook.com/store/default.php

----------


## kathy88

Their wholesale catalog has much more selection, or at least it did, but there's some good stuff on the site.

----------


## rancher89

Kathy88 gets a cookie!  I had faith in you, but it was irrisistable to refer to the 60's and the inablity to remember what happened....

----------


## kathy88

> Kathy88 gets a cookie!  I had faith in you, but it was irrisistable to refer to the 60's and the inablity to remember what happened....




It took me a minute (wonder why) but I got it 

And I'll take the whole BAG of cookies.

----------


## Godfather89

lol this book looks cool

----------


## Joseph Hart

> Does it teach ya how to make bombs?  Like fertilizer ones?  Just for a purely academic curiosity...


Youtube shows you how to make bombs LOL

----------


## steve005

> Does it teach ya how to make bombs? Like fertilizer ones? Just for a purely academic curiosity...


get a life

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Books:
Henley's Formulas for the home and workshop
http://www.amazon.com/Henleys-Formul.../dp/0517293072
http://archive.org/stream/henleystwe...crich_djvu.txt

The Formula Manual
http://www.amazon.com/The-Formula-Ma.../dp/B0006DZ4A2
http://www.pssurvival.com/PS/Chemist...ition_1980.pdf

Grandads Wonderful Book of Chemistry
http://www.amazon.com/Granddads-Wond.../dp/1881801055
http://www.filestube.com/e5df436151d...urt-saxon.html
http://torrentz.eu/deba3a144e38bfa17...99f795260514b0
http://www.ebook3000.com/Granddad-s-...ry_135250.html

How to Make and Use a Small Chemical Laboratory
http://www.freeinfosociety.com/media.php?id=4647

Construction and use of a small chemistry lab
http://www.freeinfosociety.com/media/pdf/4647.pdf

Enjoy!

Just remember that you DO NOT get extra credit for blowing up the lab!

-t

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> ooh, shiny.


I'm shiny.

----------


## Tod

I found a copy of the golden book of chemistry experiments pdf

http://ia700608.us.archive.org/13/it...dInThe60-s.pdf

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

See this thread too:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ight=chemistry

-t

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Try accessing the links from this page. It took about a minute or two to load on my computer, but then I saved it and it comes right up. I've been reading through (I'm at about page 30) and while a lot of it is quite elementary, there's some great suggestions on substitutions for common labware, setting up in your kitchen, how to bend glass, etc. I would have made this required reading for the gen chem students, for sure.
> 
> 
> The first link doesn't work, but the second one did, give it time to load. If it still doesn't work, PM me and I'll email a copy of it to you.
> 
> http://chemistry.about.com/b/2007/12...xperiments.htm


Saved it.  Am I on a watchlist now?  lol

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

The Boy Chemist
http://chemistry.about.com/library/p...oy_Chemist.pdf

Great balls of fire! Make your own Chemistry lab (See resources at end)
http://blog.makezine.com/2008/11/25/...balls-of-fire/

Turbo Pyro Supplies Kit
http://www.skylighter.com/Turbo-Pyro.html

Turbo Pyro Refill Kit
http://www.skylighter.com/turbo-pyro-refill-kit.htm

Rainbow of Rubber Stars Kit
http://www.skylighter.com/rainbow-ru...stars-kit.html

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Chemicals to make chemicals

here are some notes on making chemicals from chemicals for inorganic compounds:

Acid + base → salt + water

Acid + metal carbonates, hydroxides, or oxides → metal salts
with the only secondary products being carbon dioxide gas (for the carbonates) or water (for the hydroxides and oxides).

Bases can also be reacted directly with some
metals to form metallates (salts in which a metal-ion complex forms the anion).

Strong bases can be reacted directly with some
nonmetals to produce salts. For example, elemental sulfur can be reacted with a
solution of sodium hydroxide to produce sodium polysulfide

most metals can be reacted directly with acids to form salts.

Acids 
acetic,
boric,
citric,
hydrochloric,
nitric,
oxalic,
phosphoric,
sulfuric

bases
aqueous ammonia,
potassium carbonate and hydroxide,
sodium carbonate and hydroxide

metal carbonates, hydroxides, or oxides
Metals and metal oxides

Halogen sources 
sodium hypochlorite (chlorine laundry bleach),
potassium bromide,
potassium iodide
are convenient sources of halide ions and elemental halides, both of which are useful for producing halide salts.

sodium chloride (table salt)

The lawn and garden store
ammonium nitrate pellets (34-0-0 fertilizer)
calcium nitrate,
sodium nitrate,
potassium nitrate,
potassium chloride,
potassium phosphate,
manganese sulfate,
Raw urea (46-0-0 fertilizer)
Technical grade calcium hydroxide (garden lime) and many others.

Pottery supply stores
Raw potassium carbonate (that name or pearl ash or potash)

hardware-store muriatic acid, which I buy by the gallon. That acid is
labeled as 31.45% HCl, or about 10.3 M. At 10.3 mol/L, 0.8 mol of HCl translates to
about 78 mL of acid.
technical
grade sodium hydroxide (crystal drain opener).

if you need some silver nitrate and have none in stock, you can
make your own by reacting a pre-1964 junk-silver coin or a junk piece of sterling
silver with nitric acid. Nearly all common forms of silver, including coins and
sterling, are an alloy of silver and copper, so reacting them with nitric acid
provides a mixed solution of silver nitrate and copper nitrate. You can isolate the
silver ions by adding an excess of sodium chloride (table salt) to precipitate the
silver ions, leaving the copper ions in solution. You can then filter the silver
chloride precipitate, wash it thoroughly, heat it to convert it to silver oxide, react it
with nitric acid, and evaporate the liquid to produce pure silver nitrate.

Agricultural and pottery chemicals are sufficiently pure for some
purposes. If you need higher purity, you can recrystallize them to whatever level of purity
you require, or use them to produce other chemicals and purify them at the product stage.

determine the best sources for the cation and anion you need. Ideally, you want to use
chemicals that are inexpensive and that you have in large supply. For that reason, it's a
good idea to keep basic chemicals in stock in relatively large quantities.

Think about purification before you start the synthesis. If possible, choose
reactants that will leave only the desired product in solution, with only hydrogen,
carbon dioxide, or water as byproducts.
If your only source of cations is a compound that reacts to yield an undesired
soluble byproduct, consider doing an intermediate synthesis to obtain that cation
in the form of the carbonate, hydroxide, or oxide.
Write balanced equations for the reaction(s) and calculate the stoichiometry
before you begin the synthesis. Ideally, you want to react exact stoichiometric
equivalents to avoid having your product contaminated by an excess of a (non-
volatile) reactant.
Ordinarily, you'll want to isolate the product in solid form, so minimize excess
water, which you'll have to evaporate.
If you require a high degree of purity, use recrystallization (once or repeatedly, if
necessary). Don't overlook the possibility that it may be easier to purify reactants
than the product. If so, recrystallize one or more of the reactants to maximize the
purity of the raw product

also, be sure to get a CRC printed in 1964 or earlier, as they had vastly better solubility tables that got stripped out of later editions.

Please chime in!

-t 

Acids 
acetic, vinegar, descaling agent, food additive (E260), chem supply
boric, antiseptic, insecticide, flame retardant
citric, citrus fruit, food preservative and additive, cleaning product
hydrochloric, cement cleaner
nitric, chemical supply
oxalic, chem supply, rustproofing treatments, bar keepers friend (cleaning agent), beekeeper supply
phosphoric, rust removers  jells (navel jelly, rust remover, rust killer), food additive (E338), construction  removes mineral deposits, solder flux  hmmm... used to produce activated charcoal.
sulfuric auto battery acid, chem supply, pH adjust (13-14%) / pH down (<10%) from aquarium (pet) supply 

household product database list by chemical
http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov...micals&alpha=A

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

VSO The Science Teachers Handbook (good section on homemade apparatus)
http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/arvin...vsoscience.pdf

Guidebook to Constructing Inexpensive Science Teaching Equipment, Chemistry
http://archive.org/detail/GuidebookT...pmentChemistry
http://www.amazon.com/Guidebook-Cons.../dp/B000TFCWTS
(this next one should be all 3 volumes)
http://ebookee.org/Guidebook-to-Cons...nt_439997.html

^^^^Dis book is Da BOMB!  Best and most extensive resource out there on making scientific apparatus from basically nothing...

-t

----------


## Pericles

> I found a copy of the golden book of chemistry experiments pdf
> 
> http://ia700608.us.archive.org/13/it...dInThe60-s.pdf


Thank you - never did find it on the other site.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

I forgot:

Here are the chemistry kits that go with the book in the OP:

http://www.thehomescientist.com/index.html

http://www.elementalscientific.net/s...?idCategory=17

-t

----------


## sailingaway

> Seems that link doesn't work anymore.  I don't get a pdf file.
> Edit: I found it on the web site that came up.  I just had to do a search.


I don't even see the title to search...

----------


## sailingaway

> I found a copy of the golden book of chemistry experiments pdf
> 
> http://ia700608.us.archive.org/13/it...dInThe60-s.pdf


thank you!!

----------


## angelatc

I have a book from the 20's that teaches the "fine" art of distilling liquor, including bathtub gin.

Who needs gold, when one can trade in liquor?

----------


## sailingaway

> I have a book from the 20's that teaches the "fine" art of distilling liquor, including bathtub gin.
> 
> Who needs gold, when one can trade in liquor?


don't suppose you have a pdf of that?

----------


## erowe1

> Take stronger ammonia solution for instance.   You have to go to a blueprint supply shop to get any of it.


That doesn't sound so hard.

----------


## erowe1

> I found a copy of the golden book of chemistry experiments pdf
> 
> http://ia700608.us.archive.org/13/it...dInThe60-s.pdf


The book that inspired David Hahn.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hahn

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> don't suppose you have a pdf of that?


Google "possum living"

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> The book that inspired David Hahn.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hahn


"The radioactive boyscout" is available as a pdf
http://www.filestube.com/t/the+radio...+boy+scout+pdf

You might also like to check out "The curve of binding energy"
http://www.powells.com/biblio/95-9780374708610-0

There is another that is a government technical report that is quite good, but you would get on a "list" for just googling it.  Hell, I'd get on another F'n list for just mentioning it - so I won't... but this sort of thing is out there - if you look.

Another that is commercially available is called "The Los Alamos Primer".  It's a 300 page book.  Here's 26 pages of the original technical report:
http://www.fas.org/sgp/othergov/doe/...1/00349710.pdf 

United nuclear sells radioactive materials if your hobbyist interests go in this direction...  Just, please!, don't blow us all up - k?

http://www.unitednuclear.com/



-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Poking around, I found this too...

http://www.pssurvival.com/PS/Chemist...weden_1971.pdf

Basic Chemical Material Manufacture:
1: Hydrogen & Oxygen can be obtained in large quantities from water H2O by electrolysis.
2: Hydrogen - H2 & Nitrogen -N2 can be used to make Ammonia NH3 & Nitrates – both useful as
a necessary supplementary agricultural fertilizer.
Sodium-nitrate [Chile Saltpeter]- NaNO3
Potassium-nitrate - KNO3
Ammonium-nitrate - NH4NO3
3: With access to high-temperature steam and charcoal – Carbon-monoxide can be produced:
Carbon C + Water H2O + heat -----------> Carbon-monoxide CO + Hydrogen H2
4: Using certain catalysts and Hydrogen - Carbon-monoxide can be transformed into Methane
CH4:
Carbon-monoxide CO + Hydrogen 3H2 + heat -----------> Methane CH4 + Water H2O
5: Carbon-monoxide can also be transformed into liquid alcohol – Methanol:
Carbon-monoxide CO + Hydrogen 2H2 + heat => Methanol CH3OH
Methanol can be used as fuel in spark-ignition engines and as a solvent.
6: Methane can likewise be used as fuel, a solvent and by the use of other catalysts transformed
into Acetylene – a basis raw-material for a number of organic materials.
Methane 2CH4 + heat -------> Acetylene CH / AcetyleneCH + Hydrogen 2H2
The necessary process heat can be provided from wood-powered thermal/steam electric generation
sources.
However it may be noted that the original start-material used is charcoal - if coke [from coal] is
available this can be used as a raw-material instead of charcoal.
Even though adequate electric power is available – the limiting factor of such chemical industrialprocess
will be the availability of charcoal or other carbon fuel.
Such a bottle-neck can be overcome - using atmospheric Carbon–dioxide CO2 - provided large
quantities of power are available
Carbon-dioxide is first prepared as in dry-ice manufacture [cold-solid CO2]. Thereafter fine
particles of Zinc react under pressure with the Carbon-dioxide.
CO2 + Zn => CO + ZnO
The resulting Carbon-monoxide can be hydrogenerated [disolved under a hydration process] with
Hydrogen to Methane or Methanol. The remaining Zinc-oxide can be regenerated under high
pressure & high temperature with Hydrogen to Zinc. The Zinc is not consumed but changes
between metallic Zinc and Zinc-oxide.
It is also possible to produce Methane & Methanol by direct reaction between atmospheric Carbondioxide
and Hydrogen produced by electrolysis of water.
CO2 + 4H2 -------------> CH4 + 2H2O
However in a technical production this process requires large and stabile pressure-tanks,
This process is similar to photosynthesis in green plants – whereby Carbohydrates/starch are
formed following the formula:
nCO2 + nH2O > & sunlight & ------------> [CH2O] + nO2
This process is in two stages as follows:
1: 2H2O + 2X & sunlight --------------> & sunlight ---------> 2XH2 + O2
2: CO2 + 2XH2 > CH2O + H2O
This second stage is the real hydrogenerating process of Carbon-dioxide. However it is in this first
stage that the splitting of water by Chlorophyll and sunlight;– That is the energy-demanding process
of the synthesis of Carbohydrate by plants occurs.
Extra notes:
Carbon-dioxide CO2 can be used as a raw-material to produce organic-chemical compounds with
Zinc as a catalyst.
CO2 + Zn -----------------> CO + ZnO
ZnO + H2 -----------------> Zn + H2O
Result: CO2 + H2 ----------> CO + H20
With CO => conventional synthesis of Methane ------------> Acethylene.
Methanol ---------------> Formaldehyde CH2O
Hydrogen used in this above process can be obtained by the
electrolysis of water.
A possible hydrogen process under high pressure can be as follows:
CO2 + 3H2 -------------> CH3OH + H2O
Iron-ore:
Iron-oxide ore can be reduced by Hydrogen obtained by electrolysis.
Fe2O3 + 3H2 ---------------> 2Fe + 3H2O
Basic manufacture of lime for construction cement & for magnesium as a
substitute for copper for electrical windings & power lines etc – for use during
periods of very severe material shortages:
Cement:
Burn limestone to unslaked lime or quick lime & carbon dioxide
CaCO3 + CO2
Magnesium:
Lime CaO is obtained by burning of limestone CaCO3. The Carbon-dioxide CO2 disappears
leaving lime.
A small bay or inlet on the sea coast containing sea-water is enclosed by a constructed dam.
Lime is then continuously poured into this sea-salt water. Magnesium-salt in solution precipitates &
falls to the bottom as Magnesium-hydroxide.
This is then collected by shovel & thereafter treated in a thick semi-liquid form with hydrochloric
acid - HCl.
Hydrochloric acid is obtained by electrolysis of concentrated sea-water to Chlorine Cl + Hydrogen
=> HCl
Hydrochloric acid and Magnesium-hydroxide mixed together will give Magnesium-chloride.
This is first dried and then is ready for smelting by electrolysis by 10-12 VDC at several thousand
amperes. The Magnesium will be deposited on the cathode as melted metal.
Electrical power is required at two stages in the process:
A: Electrolysis of the sea-water
B: Electrolysis of Magnesium-chloride
Heat - possibly from wood - will be required at three stages:
A: Preparation of Lime from limestone.
B: Concentration of sea-water
C: Concentration of the Magnesium-chloride solution.
Professor Gösta Ehrensvärd – Lund Sweden 1971

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

This is the html version of the file http://www.pcierd.dost.gov.ph/food/pdf/238.pdf.

Bench-Scale Production of Selected Analytical
Reagent (AR) Grade Chemicals
I.
Objectives:
General Objectives:
To develop appropriate technology and assess the
economic feasibility of locally producing commonly used
fine chemicals.
Specific Objectives:
1. To adapt/modify existing technology or innovate
appropriate technology for the upgrading of selected
chemicals into the AR/USP grades chemicals
2. To optimize the processing conditions for maximum
recovery of chemicals that meets specification
requirements.
3. To determine the economic feasibility of producing
selected AR grade chemicals.
II. SIGNIFICANCE:
In the Philippines, the chemical industry, to a greater
extent, still lacks the basic plant facilities that is required
for the manufacture of various industrial chemicals
especially of those of higher purity. Many local chemical
companies are merely engaged in compounding or in
some cases in simply repacking imported chemical
Page 2
materials. Most of the fine chemicals requirements of the
local industry is met by importation.
Local chemical manufacturers in the country produce
mostly technical grade chemicals which are absorbed by
various industries in big volumes. However there is also
an existing demand for analytical reagent (AR) grade
chemicals. Although the demand is of lower volume, the
AR grade chemicals is very expensive commanding as
high as five to ten times of its technical grade counterpart.
From Table 1 for instance, technical grade sodium
hydroxide costs P22.00 per kilo. However, its analytical
grade costs more than 10 times, P33.00 per kilo.
Table 1
Prices of Chemicals/Technical Grade vs. Air Grade
Organic Chemicals
Technical Grade
AR Grade
Toluene
P28 - P35/li
P100/liter
Methanol
P16.50/liter
P100/liter
Inorganic Chemicals
1. HCl
P12.00/liter
P100/liter
2. H2 SO4
P11.65/liter
P124/liter
3. NaOH
P22.00/liter
P330/liter
Page 3
Local production of analytically pure chemicals from the
technical grade would enable a reduction in importation,
and would provide the local industry readily available
reagent/analytical grade chemicals.
III. INDUSTRIAL PROSPECTS:
A preliminary survey to determine the volume/quantity
and value of reagent grade chemicals used by the
different divisions of the Institute was conducted. The
survey showed that in 1985 approximately three (300)
hundred different items of laboratory chemicals were
purchased for R&D use. Table 2 presents importation data
of selected fine chemicals. From ethanol alone we could
save as much as $2,786,112.80 or approximately P58.5 M
annually. About $5M worth of toluene is imported annually
equivalent to about P105 M of market potentia;
For the inorganic fine chemicals, total annual
average importation for selected fine chemical (HCl, H2
SO4 and NaOH) amounts to $.70M, equivalent to P15M.
Based on this information, this project is being
proposed, the implementation of which will divided into two
(2) sub-projects namely:
1. Local Production of the AR Grade from Technical Grade
Organic Chemicals (Toluene, Methanol)
2. Local Production of AR Grade from Technical Grade
Inorganic Chemicals. (HCl, H2 SO4, NaOH)
Page 4
IV. TECHNICAL DESCRIPTION/METHODOLOGY
Studies will be undertaken to develop the appropriate
process for the purification of technical grade organic and
inorganic chemicals into reagent grade chemicals. The
various parameters involved will be studied and the
optimum conditions for the laboratory phase purification
process will be established. It is expected that the
resulting chemical products should conform with the
specifications set by the industry users and researchers.
Based on the data obtained in the laboratory phase
scale-up studies will undertaken. Quality control,
applicability tests and the material and energy balance
involved in the purification will be determined.
Sub-Project A:
Local Production of AR Grade from
Technical Grade Organic Chemical
Laboratory phase study on purification of methanol
will be undertaken. Its characteristics as a raw material will
be undertaken. The most economical method of producing
or recovering high grade methanol will be determined.
Optimization studies will be conducted.
Bench-scale experiments on the developed
technology for the production of AR Grade toluene is the
other phase of this sub-project. Verification study of the
developed lab-phase purification of tech-grade toluene to
AR grade will be conducted. Then, the design and
experimentation for the scale-up studies will follow. The
viability for the commercial application of the developed
technology will be evaluated.
Page 5
Sub-Project B:
Local Production of AR Grade from
Technical Grade Inorganic Chemicals (NaOH, HCl, H2
SO4)
Sodium Hydroxide, Hydrochloric Acid and Sulfuric Acid
will be produced by adapting the following methods (see
Figures 1 to 4):
1. Sodium Hydroxide – Sodium hydroxide flakes (technical
grade) is dissolved in absolute alcohol. This results in a
NaOH—alcohol mixtures to which mixture is added
NaSO4 or SrSO4 to remove remaining impurities, the
purified solution is evaporated/concentrated to recover
alcohol; the remaining NaOH, now in crystalline form is
fused at 500 C, and finally pelletized. The resulting
product is AR grade NaOH.
2. Hydrochloric Acid – this is purified by simple distillation-
the fractional distillation process. Technical grade HCl
(31.0%) is distilled at 106 C to distill off water; is further
distilled by the fractional distillation process. The
collected distillate is highly pure HCl.
3.
Sulfuric Acid – will adapt the gas purification system to
remove the solid, liquid and gaseous impurities and
excess water vapor. Typically the purification system
consist of gas scrubber, cooler, circulating a weak acid
solution. This is followed by an electrostatic mist
precipitation. Water vapor is absorbed in drying. A
series of gas-to-gas heat exchangers is used to recover
heat generated by the oxidation of SO2 to SO3 to
catalytic converter. This heat is used to preheat the
incoming gas to room temperature
Page 6
FIGURE 1
FLOW DIAGRAM ON THE PURIFICATION
OF TECHNICAL GRADE NAOH
Dissolve in Absolute Alcohol
Add Na2SO4 or SrSO4 to remove
Remaining impurities
Charge to evaporator concentrate
Alcohol evaporated/recovered
Fuse - 500 C (fusion pot)
Pelletizer/finishing machine
A.R. Grade NaOH
Naoh in form of pellets/pastilles
Fused Mass
NaOH in crystalline form
Concentration NaOh-
Alcohol Mixture
Purified Solution
NaOH-Alcohol Mixture
Technical NaOH
Page 7
FIGURE 2
Flow Diagram on the Purification
Of Technical Grade Caustic Soda
NaOH
Na2 SO4
flakes
Packaging
Filter
Evaporator
Tray
Dryer
Fusion
Pot
Flaking/
Pelletizing
Machine
Condenser
Dissolution
Tank
Alcohol
Page 8
Figure

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

books on making science equipment

Constructing Inexpensive Science Teaching Equipment
http://icase.unl.edu/guidboks/guidebok.htm 

The Scientific American Book of Projects for the Amateur Scientist, C.L. Strong 

Build it Yourself Science Laboratory, Raymond E. Barrett 

700 Science Projects for Everyone - originally published as: UNESCO Source Book for Science Teaching 

Illustrated Handbook of General Science Teaching Aids by John Alusik 

How to Use Tin Can Metal in Science Projects, by Edward J. Skibness (available from Lindsay Publications)

Making and Using Scientific Equipment, by David Newton

(next 2 books by the same author are different)
Science Experiences with Ten Cent Store Equipment, by Carleton John Lynde

Science experiences with Home Equipment, Carleton John Lynde

Improvising Science Equipment: A Handbook, by Pascual Kapili and Teofidez Calvero (published in the Philippines)

Here’s your Hobby: Science Equipment, by William Moore

Boys book of Electricity

Boys book of Chemistry

Caveman Chemistry: 28 Projects, from the Creation of Fire to the Production of Plastics
by Kevin M. Dunn

for those that want to get serious, or perhaps just dissected the family appliances as a youth: 

Building Scientific Apparatus; A Practical Guide to Design and Construction, by J. Moore, C. Davis and M. Coplan, 3nd edition. 
(this book is technical) 

for the more adventurous, (or bored), sites that contain instructions for making illicit drugs sometimes have interesting ideas for improvising lab equipment. 

----
Improvised science equipment

Not Available from UMI 
TITLE 	 	Improvisation as a strategy for the teaching of physical science in Venda with reference to teacher training (South Africa) 
AUTHOR 	 	Sirestarajah, Kulandaivelu 
DEGREE 	 	MEd 
SCHOOL 	 	UNIVERSITY OF SOUTH AFRICA (SOUTH AFRICA) 
DATE 	 	1995 
ADVISER 	 	Dreckmeyr, M.  SOURCE 	 	MAI 42/04, p. 1115, Aug 2004 
SUBJECT 	 	EDUCATION, SCIENCES (0714) 
	Practical work forms an integral part of physical science. Most schools in Venda have no laboratories for practical work. Teachers use the telling method. Students learn by rote-memory. They learn without understanding science concepts. They cannot apply their knowledge to real life situations. This research investigates the use of equipment from inexpensive material in teaching physical science. Teachers trained to improvise equipment, use them in classroom teaching. This helps teachers to understand many science concepts and use the process approach in their teaching. The research found that when science is taught by doing experiments with improvised apparatus, student learning occurs at various domains of science education. Ill effects due to lack of facilities for practical work are mostly eliminated. Meaningful learning leads to understanding of science concepts. Students construct their own knowledge, apply it to any situation and enjoy learning the subject. 


Not Available from UMI 
TITLE 	 	A GUIDE FOR THE DEVELOPMENT AND USE OF IMPROVISED MATERIALS 
AUTHOR 	 	MOFFITT, MARY E. 
DEGREE 	 	PHD 
SCHOOL 	 	COLUMBIA UNIVERSITY 
DATE 	 	1953 
SOURCE 	 	ADD W1953 
SUBJECT 	 	EDUCATION, GENERAL (0515) 
AAT 9502520 


TITLE 	 	Influences reported by adolescent museum demonstrators in the areas of communication skills, self-image, and approach to science 
AUTHOR 	 	Larsen, Judith Irene 
DEGREE 	 	EdD 
SCHOOL 	 	UNIVERSITY OF CINCINNATI 
DATE 	 	1994 
PAGES 	 	143 
ADVISER 	 	Flinchbaugh, Robert W.  SOURCE 	 	DAI-A 55/09, p. 2666, Mar 1995 
SUBJECT 	 	EDUCATION, ADMINISTRATION (0514); EDUCATION, SCIENCES (0714) 
 	Loss of interest in museums among adolescents is especially troubling to science museums because it coincides with a decrease in interest in school science courses, especially among minorities and females. However, during the three-year program for high school student demonstrators ('Lab Rats') at the Cincinnati Museum of Natural History, female students outnumbered males nearly two to one and comprised 68% of those staying longer than two years. A research review was initiated, therefore, to determine factors that may influence interest and success in science-related fields among females. A three-part survey and in-depth interviews were used to study the impact of the Lab Rat experience on the 117 students' approach to science and personal self esteem and communication skills. Quantitative data was drawn from survey questions utilizing a Likert-type response scale. Written free responses were coded into answer summaries, comprehensive summaries, master data charts, and figures. Ten percent of the students were interviewed and 42% returned surveys. All students rated the influence of their Lab Rat experience higher in the communication/interaction areas than on questions related to the influence on science. As a group, however, females rated the Lab Rat influence on science factors higher than males in two areas: (a) approach to solving scientific questions and (b) awareness of science (the latter significant at the.05 level). Free response answers also showed more learning reported by females than males. Males reported more influence on their desire to work with people than did females. Benefits described by both genders included building new friendships and feeling more self confident because of success in the program. Previous studies suggest that this museum environment may have been particularly beneficial for females because it: (a) provided 'positive' peer pressure for science interest, (b) introduced new scientific fields, (c) developed scientific awareness in the context of social responsibility, (d) gave experience with artifacts or scientific demonstration equipment, and (e) contributed positive female role models. As in all research using self reports, findings represent perceptions (subject to influence from outside factors) and not objective evidence. 

------------

Science equipment

ERIC_NO: ED020884 
TITLE: SCIENCE EQUIPMENT IN THE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1967 
ABSTRACT: PROCEDURES FOR IMPROVISING LABORATORY EQUIPMENT FOR AN ACTIVE ELEMENTARY SCIENCE PROGRAM AND SOME SUGGESTED APPLICATIONS ARE PRESENTED. NEW COURSES OFTEN REQUIRE APPARATUS KITS AS WELL AS TEACHER'S GUIDES IN ORDER FOR THE PROGRAM TO BE CARRIED OUT AS DESIGNED. AS SCIENCE PROGRAMS EXPAND, MORE VERSATILITY, FLEXIBILITY, AND BROADER APPLICATION ARE REQUIRED. PREPARED KITS ARE INADEQUATE FOR GENERAL APPLICATIONS AND OFTEN REQUIRE MULTIPLES OF A CERTAIN PIECE OF EQUIPMENT. THOUGH A CENTRAL SET OF SCIENCE EQUIPMENT MAY BE PRACTICAL IN SOME CASES, IT IS SUGGESTED THAT EACH CLASSROOM HAVE ITS OWN STORE OF EQUIPMENT AVAILABLE AT THE MOMENT OF SUGGESTION OF SOME NEW AND EXCITING IDEAS. STUDENTS CAN OFTEN IMPROVISE WHEN COMPLETING AN ACTIVITY, THUS ADDING VALUE TO THE EXPERIENCE. MATERIALS FOUND USEFUL FOR A CLASSROOM ARE LISTED, BUT THE LIST SHOULD BE CONSIDERED ONLY A ROUGH GUIDE. COSTS ARE INDICATED FOR MANY ITEMS. PHOTOGRAPHS AND NARRATIVE SUPPLEMENT THE LIST AND SUGGEST INNOVATIVE APPLICATIONS. (DH) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Elementary School Science; Instructional Materials; Science Equipment; Science Materials; Teaching Guides; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Physical Sciences; Science Activities; 
PAGE: 40; 1 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE004435 
EDRS_PRICE: EDRS Price - MF01/PC02 Plus Postage. 
CONTRACT_NO: OEC-6-10-169 
LEVEL: 1 
NOTE: 40p.


ERIC_NO: ED064160 
TITLE: Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre Bulletin No. 55. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1972 
ABSTRACT: Instructions for the construction of the following apparatus for the secondary school science laboratory are included in this issue of the Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre Bulletin: a cheap water purifier using an expendable deionizer can; a simple amplifier suitable for detecting or displaying D. C. currents of 1 microamp or less on meters requiring up to 10 milliamp for operation; a silicon diode thermometer; and a simple live-trap for small mammals. Circuit details are given for the electronic apparatus. Suggestions for the use of the thermometer in biology investigations are included. A series of short announcements of meetings and apparatus suppliers directed at Scottish readers is included. (AL) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Laboratory Equipment; Science Equipment; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Biology; Chemistry; Instruction; Laboratory Techniques; Newsletters; Physics; 
IDENTIFIERS: Scotland 
PAGE: 14; 1 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE014161 
EDRS_PRICE: EDRS Price - MF01/PC01 Plus Postage. 
LEVEL: 1 
NOTE: 14p


ERIC_NO: ED081634 
TITLE: Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre, Bulletin No. 64, July, 1973. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1973 
ABSTRACT: This bulletin of the Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre provides information to teachers on a variety of topics relating to the use of equipment in science instruction. The introductory remarks deal with an assessment of electronic calculators suitable for use in schools. The section entitled "Physics Notes" lists surplus physics equipment available to schools at the Research Centre and discusses the disposal of radioactive materials, an inductive reactance demonstration, and the use of filter pumps. In the section dealing with biology, the use of Clinistix and Albustix in testing food is outlined. "Chemistry Notes" provide suggestions to teachers on explosive gas mistures, the storage of sulfur dioxide cylinders, and the construction of a pipette filler based on a disposable syringe. A list is also provided of the equipment that has been tested by the Consortium of Local Education Authorities for the Provision of Science Equipment (CLEAPSE). Reports of these tests are available for examination by science teachers. (JR) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Bulletins; Laboratory Equipment; Resource Materials; Science Equipment; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Biology; Chemistry; Equipment; Physics; 
IDENTIFIERS: Scotland 
PAGE: 14; 1 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE016773 
EDRS_PRICE: EDRS Price - MF01/PC01 Plus Postage. 
LEVEL: 1 
NOTE: 14p.


ERIC_NO: ED081635 
TITLE: Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre, Bulletin No. 65, August, 1973. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1973 
ABSTRACT: This bulletin of the Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre provides information to teachers on a variety of topics relating to the use of equipment in science instruction. The introductory remarks deal with some of the consequences of introducing package-deal science courses in underveloped countries and, in particular, discuss the introduction of Nuffield Combined Science in Iran. The section entitled "Biology Notes" provides a detailed examination of the criteria to be considered in selecting suitable microscopes for student and teacher use at all levels of secondary education. In the section dealing with chemistry, teachers are cautioned about the hazards of storing the explosive mixture of copper and sulfur powder. Tips are provided on the construction of simple science apparatus in the workshop, and brief notes inform teachers of equipment available from supply houses. (JR) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Bulletins; Laboratory Equipment; Resource Materials; Science Equipment; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Biology; Chemistry; Equipment; Microscopes; 
IDENTIFIERS: Scotland 
PAGE: 14; 1 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE016774 
EDRS_PRICE: EDRS Price - MF01/PC01 Plus Postage. 
LEVEL: 1 
NOTE: 14p.


ERIC_NO: ED081583 
TITLE: Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre, Bulletin No. 63, May, 1973. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1973 
ABSTRACT: This bulletin of the Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre provides information to teachers on a variety of topics relating to the use of equipment in science instruction. An editorial opinion argues that science curricula developed in England should not be adopted unchanged in overseas countries (such as Iran), but should be carefully adapted and modified to suit national requirements. The section entitled "Physics Notes" describes two sets of apparatus for measuring moments of inertia and force on a conductor. The section dealing with biology outlines two techniques suitable for use in the classroom for determining the energy content of foods. One technique is recommended for student use, while the other is more suited to teacher demonstration. "Chemistry Notes" provide suggestions on the apparatus used for the preparation of producer gas, and "Trade News" give information on equipment available from supply houses together with a list of the names and addresses of the major supply companies. (JR) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Bulletins; Laboratory Equipment; Resource Materials; Science Equipment; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Biology; Chemistry; Equipment; Physics; 
IDENTIFIERS: Scotland 
PAGE: 14; 1 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE016468 
EDRS_PRICE: EDRS Price - MF01/PC01 Plus Postage. 
LEVEL: 1 
NOTE: 14p.


ERIC_NO: ED070595 
TITLE: Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre, Bulletin No. 57, August 1972. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1972 
ABSTRACT: This bulletin of Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre provides information about new scientific equipment for use in classrooms and laboratories. The sciences covered are biology, chemistry, and physics. The pieces of equipment can either be purchased from manufacturers or constructed in schools. All descriptions include advantages for the use of new equipment over other similar instruments. A detailed outline is included for constructing a hot air engine model in school workshops. (PS) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Laboratory Procedures; Science Equipment; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Biology; Bulletins; Chemistry; Newsletters; Physics; 
IDENTIFIERS: *Scotland 
PAGE: 13; 1 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE014751 
EDRS_PRICE: EDRS Price - MF01/PC01 Plus Postage. 
LEVEL: 1 
NOTE: 13p.


ERIC_NO: ED098021 
TITLE: Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre, Bulletin No. 58, September 1972. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1972 
ABSTRACT: This issue of the bulletin contains four major topics. The first is a discussion of problems involved in establishing good communication with science teachers concerning the activities of the Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre (SSSERC) via exhibitions throughout Scotland. The second, headed "Biology Notes," presents a discussion of transpiration in plants. The third topic is a description of a battery box designed to provide ease in charging cells, and the fourth topic is a short list of addresses of equipment suppliers. (PEB) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Laboratory Equipment; Newsletters; Science Equipment; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Biological Sciences; General Science; Inservice Education; Physical Sciences; Plant Science; Science Education; 
IDENTIFIERS: Scotland 
PUBLICATION_TYPE: 080 
PAGE: 14; 1 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE015173 
EDRS_PRICE: EDRS Price - MF01/PC01 Plus Postage. 
LEVEL: 1 
NOTE: 14p.


ERIC_NO: ED077674 
TITLE: Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre, Bulletin No. 61, February 1973. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1973 
ABSTRACT: This bulletin of the Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre provides information to teachers regarding the use of newly produced equipment such as an economical soldering iron, nickel cadmium cell, and a desk calculator. Useful information is also included for teachers on the use of electric coils and bicarbonate indicators. A detailed description of a new design for a perspex sheet bender is provided along with a simple but intriguing center-of-gravity device which can be used by teachers in workshops. Addresses of selected scientific instrument manufacturers in England are also included. (PS) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Developed Nations; Newsletters; Resource Materials; Science Equipment; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Advisory Committees; Biology; Equipment; Laboratory Equipment; Physics; Science Education; 
IDENTIFIERS: Scotland 
PAGE: 14; 1 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE015930 
EDRS_PRICE: EDRS Price - MF01/PC01 Plus Postage. 
LEVEL: 1 
NOTE: 14p.

ERIC_NO: ED098038 
TITLE: Scottish Schools Science Equipment Research Centre, Bulletin No. 66, October, 1973. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1973 
ABSTRACT: This issue of the newsletter presents a discussion relative to a revised equipment list for physics, alerts the readers of the newsletter to the fact that the list for integrated science is being revised, presents the second of a two-part article on choosing a microscope for teacher demonstrations and microprojection uses, and concludes with a list of equipment suppliers. (PEB) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Equipment Evaluation; Laboratory Equipment; Microscopes; Newsletters; Science Equipment; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Equipment Manufacturers; Science Education; 
IDENTIFIERS: Scotland 
PUBLICATION_TYPE: 080 
PAGE: 10; 1 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE016992 
EDRS_PRICE: EDRS Price - MF01/PC01 Plus Postage. 
LEVEL: 1 
NOTE: 10p.


ERIC_NO: ED243713 
TITLE: New Trends in School Science Equipment. 
AUTHOR: Lowe, Norman K., Ed. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1983 
ABSTRACT: This four-part volume examines trends, problems, and issues related to school science equipment. Part 1 focuses on laboratory work and practical activities in science and technology education, considering equipment and curriculum development, equipment development related to curricula in Brazil, uses of local resources for practical work, elementary technology materials for science curricula, project work and the needs of a technology laboratory, and the development and utilization of equipment for scientific subjects in Hungary. Part 2 examines the development and production of science and technology equipment, discussing the provision of equipment on a national scale, the Regional Centre for Education in Science and Mathematics (Penang), the National Educational Equipment Centre in Pakistan, development of school equipment production in Kenya, production of low-cost equipment in Hong Kong, and science equipment centers in Belgium. Part 3 examines various aspects of teacher training for practical work in science and technology, including the approach of the Australian Science Teacher Education Project, teacher training in Trinidad and Tobago, and the establishment of a laboratory technician training school in Afghanistan. Part 4 reports on information and communication related to school science and technology equipment, examining the need for a clearinghouse and information network. (JN) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Elementary School Science; Material Development; Science Equipment; Secondary School Science; Teacher Education; Technology; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Curriculum Development; Elementary Secondary Education; Equipment Utilization; Foreign Countries; Resource Centers; Science Curriculum; Science Education; Science Instruction; 
PUBLICATION_TYPE: 141 
PAGE: 161 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE044485 
AVAILABILITY: United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization, 7 Place de Fontenoy, 75700 Paris. 
EDRS_PRICE: Document Not Available from EDRS. 
REPORT_NO: ISBN-92-3-102052-8 
LEVEL: 3 
AUDIENCE: Practitioners; Policymakers 
LANGUAGE: English 
GEOGRAPHIC_SOURCE: France 
NOTE: 161p.; Based on discussion s held and papers presented at an international meeting on school science equipment (Paris, November 17-21, 1980).


ERIC_NO: EJ281693 
TITLE: Improvised Apparatus: A Lab on a Shoestring. 
AUTHOR: Bullen, T. G. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1983 
JOURNAL_CITATION: Physics Teacher; v21 n5 p292-98 May 1983 
ABSTRACT: Discusses the construction of various types of physics equipment from laboratory "bits and pieces" (parts of discarded/unusable equipment). Includes comments on constructing improvised equipment from similar bits and pieces in schools in Peru and the Caribbean. (JN) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: College Science; Instructional Materials; Material Development; Physics; Science Equipment; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Foreign Countries; High Schools; Higher Education; Science Education; 
IDENTIFIERS: Caribbean; Peru 
PUBLICATION_TYPE: 080; 141 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE533523 
LANGUAGE: English

ERIC_NO: EJ052978 
TITLE: A Homemade Calorimeter 
AUTHOR: Raimist, Roger J.; Mester, Rose A. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1972 
JOURNAL_CITATION: Science Activities; 7, 1, 32-35, Feb 72 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Calorimeters; Elementary School Science; Science Equipment; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Biology; Resource Materials; Science Activities; 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE505073

ERIC_NO: EJ054487 
TITLE: A Homemade Ammeter 
AUTHOR: Ward, Alan 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1972 
JOURNAL_CITATION: Science Activities; 6, 5, 48-49, Jan 72 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Design; Physical Sciences; Science Equipment; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Elementary School Science; Resource Materials; Science Experiments; 
IDENTIFIERS: *Ammeters 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE505065

ERIC_NO: EJ433498 
TITLE: The Homemade Microscope. 
AUTHOR: Baker, Roger C., Jr. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1991 
JOURNAL_CITATION: Science PROBE!; v1 n2 p53-62 Apr 1991 
ABSTRACT: Directions for the building of a pocket microscope that will make visible the details of insect structure and living bacteria are described. Background information on the history of microscopes and lenses is provided. The procedures for producing various types of lenses are included. (KR) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Microbiology; Microscopes; Optics; Science Activities; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Laboratory Equipment; Science Education; Secondary Education; Student Projects; 
PUBLICATION_TYPE: 080; 052; 801 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE547783 
REPORT_NO: ISSN-1049-7730 
AUDIENCE: Students; Teachers; Practitioners 
LANGUAGE: English

ERIC_NO: EJ565642 
TITLE: Homemade Pendulums. 
AUTHOR: Kotkin, G. L. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1998 
JOURNAL_CITATION: Quantum; v8 n4 p38-42 Mar-Apr 1998 
ABSTRACT: Presents the plans for y-suspension, coupled, and double pendula and explains in detail why they move as they do. The mathematics that describes the motion is examined. (DDR) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Hands on Science; Laboratory Equipment; Physics; Science Activities; MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Educational Strategies; Higher Education; Learning Strategies; Mechanics (Physics); Motion; Secondary Education 
; IDENTIFIERS: *Pendulums 
PUBLICATION_TYPE: 052; 080 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE559787 
REPORT_NO: ISSN-1048-8820 
LANGUAGE: English

ERIC_NO: EJ049343 
TITLE: A Homemade Weather Station 
AUTHOR: Weeks, John A. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1971 
JOURNAL_CITATION: Conservationist; 26, 3, 48, Dec 71/Jan 72 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Environmental Education; Meteorology; Science Activities; Weather; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Earth Science; Instrumentation; Measurement Instruments; Resource Materials; 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE504552

ERIC_NO: EJ371035 
TITLE: A Homemade Lemon Battery. 
AUTHOR: Worley, John D.; Fournier, James 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1988 
JOURNAL_CITATION: Journal of Chemical Education; v65 n2 p158 Feb 1988 
ABSTRACT: Describes a demonstration of a practical application of electrochemistry. Discusses the set-up, materials, and theatrical attributes of this demonstration. (CW) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Chemistry; College Science; Demonstrations (Educational); Electricity; Science Instruction; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Higher Education; Laboratory Equipment; Laboratory Procedures; Science Education; Secondary Education; Teaching Methods; 
PUBLICATION_TYPE: 080; 141; 052 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE542454 
AUDIENCE: Practitioners; Researchers 
LANGUAGE: English

ERIC_NO: EJ014500 
TITLE: Homemade Induction Machine 
AUTHOR: Devers, J. Robert 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1970 
JOURNAL_CITATION: Sci Teacher; 37, 1, 63-65, 70 Jan 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Electrical Appliances; Laboratory Equipment; Physics; Science Equipment; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Electricity; Equipment Utilization; Science Activities; 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE501110

ERIC_NO: EJ305833 
TITLE: Homemade Equipment for the Teaching of Electrochemistry at Advanced Level: Part I. 
AUTHOR: Chan, K. M. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1984 
JOURNAL_CITATION: School Science Review; v66 n234 p48-64 Sep 1984 
ABSTRACT: Gives a detailed description of the constructon of equipment needed for redox equilibria experiments and the measurement of the electromotive force of voltaic cells. This information is provided to solve the problem of inadequate, expensive equipment required for A-level chemistry practical work. (JN) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Chemical Equilibrium; Chemistry; Material Development; Science Equipment; Science Experiments; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Electricity; Science Education; Secondary Education; 
IDENTIFIERS: *Electrochemistry; Hong Kong 
PUBLICATION_TYPE: 080; 141 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE536209 
AUDIENCE: Teachers; Practitioners 
LANGUAGE: English

ERIC_NO: EJ317367 
TITLE: Homemade Equipment for the Teaching of Electrochemistry at Advanced Level. Part II. 
AUTHOR: Chan, K. M. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1985 
JOURNAL_CITATION: School Science Review; v66 n236 p455-66 Mar 1985 
ABSTRACT: Provides a detailed description for the construction of equipment needed to investigate acid/base equilibria through the measurement of pH and potentiometric titrations. Suggested experiments and calibration techniques are explained. This information helps to solve the problems of inadequate, expensive equipment required for A-level chemistry practical work. (DH) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Chemical Equilibrium; Chemistry; Science Equipment; Science Experiments; Secondary School Science; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: High Schools; Science Education; Teacher Developed Materials; 
IDENTIFIERS: *Electrochemistry; Hong Kong; Inexpensive Materials 
PUBLICATION_TYPE: 080; 141 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE537299 
AUDIENCE: Teachers; Practitioners 
LANGUAGE: English

ERIC_NO: EJ330448 
TITLE: Homemade Equipment for the Teaching of Electrochemistry at Advanced Level: Part III. 
AUTHOR: Chan, K. M. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1985 
JOURNAL_CITATION: School Science Review; v67 n239 p285-97 Dec 1985 
ABSTRACT: Describes: (1) thermometric titrations; (2) EM-5 equipment (consisting of a thermal sensor, calorimeter, and input-buffered amplifier); (3) acid-base titrations; (4) precipitation titrations; and (5) redox titrations. Detailed procedures are included. (JN) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Chemistry; Electricity; Science Equipment; Science Experiments; Secondary School Science; Teacher Developed Materials; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: College Science; Higher Education; Science Education; Secondary Education; 
IDENTIFIERS: *Electrochemistry 
PUBLICATION_TYPE: 080; 141 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE538764 
AUDIENCE: Teachers; Practitioners 
LANGUAGE: English

The KFM, A Homemade Yet Accurate and Dependable Fallout Meter 
Kearny, C.H. ; 2001 Nov 20 
Document is from: DOE Information Bridge
http://www.science.gov/search-cgis/d...1185563704;156


INSTRUCTIONS FOR BUILDING A HOMEMADE LARGE-VOLUME SHELTER-VENTILATING PUNKAH- PUMP. 
Kearny, C.H. 
1967 Jan 01 
Document is from: DOE Energy Citations Database

ERIC_NO: EJ523644 
TITLE: Low-Cost Homemade Liquid-Lens Refractometer. 
AUTHOR: Narayanan, V. Anantha; Narayanan, Radha 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1996 
JOURNAL_CITATION: Physics Teacher; v34 n5 p300-02 May 1996 
ABSTRACT: Describes the experimental and theoretical details for constructing and calibrating an inexpensive, homemade liquid-lens refractometer. Measures refractive indices that are within the experimental errors discussed and close to the literature values. (JRH) 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Science Equipment; Science Experiments; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Higher Education; Optics; Physics; Scientific Concepts; Secondary Education; 
PUBLICATION_TYPE: 052; 080 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE555882 
REPORT_NO: ISSN-0031-921X 
AUDIENCE: Teachers; Practitioners 
LANGUAGE: English

ERIC_NO: EJ006467 
TITLE: Reception of Pictures from the Weather Satellites Using Homemade Equipment 
AUTHOR: Crane, H. R. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1969 
JOURNAL_CITATION: Phys Teacher; 7, 5, 285-287, 69 May 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Aerospace Technology; Meteorology; Physical Sciences; Science Activities; Science Equipment; Weather; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: Physics; 
IDENTIFIERS: *Weather Satellites 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE500401

ERIC_NO: EJ004843 
TITLE: Reception of Pictures From the Weather Satellites Using Homemade Equipment, Part I: Something About the Orbits 
AUTHOR: Crane, H. R. 
PUBLICATION_DATE: 1969 
JOURNAL_CITATION: Phys Teacher; 7, 4, 209-212, 69 Apr 
ABSTRACT: Part II will appear in the May 1969 issue; Paper presented at the meeting of the AAPT at Tempe, Arizona, June 1968 
MAJOR_DESCRIPTORS: Aerospace Technology; Earth Science; Meteorology; Physical Sciences; Weather; 
MINOR DESCRIPTORS: College Science; 
CLEARINGHOUSE_NO: SE500360

Demonstration of domestic hot water with combination of wood stove hot water (winter) and homemade solar collector (summer). Final project report 
Nichols, N.S. II 
1981 Sep 03 
Document is from: DOE Energy Citations Database

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Fume hood

1. Design for a Miniature Portable Fume Hood
   Bailey, Ronald A.; Wait, Samuel C., Jr. 1999, 76, 228

This paper describes the design of a folding bench-top hood that is readily moved and can be stored in a standard laboratory cabinet. It is of a truncated triangular footprint with folding sides and top providing face openings of 16 x 18 or 24 x 18 inches with nonturbulent air flow exceeding 80 ft/min. In its folded form it takes up little space. Construction is of clear acrylic.

  Abstract  Full text 2. A Simple, Transparent Fume Hood
   Fredericks, John 1998, 75, 1299

An inexpensive transparent fume hood can be constructed from a clear-plastic two-liter soft drink bottle that is cut just above the base. A length of vacuum tubing is secured to the opening of the bottle using black electrical tape. The tubing is then connected to a water aspirator. Beakers or flasks easily fit inside the bottle, and the bottle may be secured with a clamp and ring stand for added stability. This device has been used to collect the noxious NO2 gas generated from the reaction of copper metal with nitric acid. It also may be used in the collection of other gases. It should not be used to collect gases that are not water-soluble or in experiments that involve open flames.

  Abstract  Full text 3. Sugar Dehydration without Sulfuric Acid: No More Choking Fumes in the Classroom!
   Silverstein, Todd P.; Zhang, Yi 1998, 75, 748



  Abstract  Full text 4. How does your fume hood rate? New assessment of current fume hood design and operations (ST).
   Koenigsberg, Jerry. 1992, 69, 408
    Full text 5. Fume hood testing and evaluation (SAFETY).
   Saunders, G. Thomas. 1990, 67, A226
    Full text 6. Synthesis-laboratory fumehoods: Easy, reliable performance evaluation and importance of sash design (SAFETY).
   Adams, John B., Jr. 1989, 66, A289
    Full text 7. Upgrading laboratory fume hoods (SAFETY).
   Saunders, G. Thomas. 1987, 64, A272
    Full text 8. Updating older fume hoods (SAFETY).
   Saunders, G. Thomas. 1985, 62, A178
    Full text 9. Why does concentrated HCl fume?
   Chang, On-Kok. 1985, 62, 395
    Full text 10. The reduction of CuO with burner gas and without a fume hood. A high school chemistry experiment.
   Zidick, Clem; Weismann, Thomas. 1973, 50, 717
     11. Photochemical fume hoods: Design and construction.
   Stenberg, Virgil I. 1969, 46, 176
     12. Planning for fume hoods in the design of science buildings (Safety).
   Horowitz, Harold. 1967, 44, A439
     13. A simple test for nitric acid fumes.
   Chan, Alfred, Jr. 1961, 38, 412
     14. Explosion vents for fume hoods and a method for testing them.
   Stone, Hosmer W.; Campbell, Tod W. 1948, 25, 22
     15. An efficient fume hood.
   Muhleman, George W. 1935, 12, 591
     16. Necessity of fume hoods for high-school laboratories.
   Dunbar, Ralph E.; Shult, Leland O. 1932, 9, 919
     17. A new chemical laboratory fume duct system.
   Vilbrandt, Frank C.; Dobbins, J. T. 1928, 5, 589


The Relative Explosive Power of Some Explosives 
Marten J. ten Hoor
J.W. Frisolaan 40, 9602 GJ Hoogezand, The Netherlands 
The efficiency of an explosive is measured by its relative explosive power, REP. This quantity is defined as REP = QVg/m2, where Q is the energy released in the explosion, Vg is the total volume (at STP) of gas produced, and m is the mass of the explosive that has reacted. These three quantities can be determined from the explosion equation of the explosive. For some explosives no unambiguous explosion equation can be given, but 'fairly good approximations' may be obtained, on the basis of sets of rules. REP values have been calculated for three types of explosives: pure explosives, mixtures of pure explosives, and possible future explosives. Factory-made pure explosives have a REP value of about 4.5 kJ L/g2, but those that would cause a real big bang have not yet been made. 
________________________________________

Citation: ten Hoor, Marten J. J. Chem. Educ. 2003 80 1397. 
19. Hazardous chemical storage (ST).
   Williamson, J. R. 1983, 60, 668
    Full text 20. Safe chemical storage: A pound of prevention is worth a ton of trouble (SAFETY).
   Pipitone, David A.; Hedberg, Donald D. 1982, 59, A159
    Full text 21. Results of safety inspections of college laboratory and chemical storage facilities. (SAFETY).
   Safety Commitee of the New York Section of the American Chemical Society. 1982, 59, A9
    Full text 22. Chemical storage (ST).
   Nagel, Miriam C. 1982, 59, 156
    Full text 23. Introduction to chemical information storage and retrieval (CS).
   Rusch, Peter F. 1981, 58, 337
    Full text

27. Inexpensive solvent storage cabinet that meets OSHA requirements.
   Taylor, Paul J. 1977, 54, 347
    Full text 28. Versatile gas storage device.
   Parker, Richard H. 1976, 53, 703
    Full text

32. Responsibilities of individuals in safety organization, and handling and storage of flammable liquids (Safety).
   Harvard University. 1969, 46, A741
     33. Storage and disposal of dangerous chemicals (Safety).
   Voeglein, Joseph F., Jr. 1966, 43, A151

38. A solution to the problem of storage and availability of chemical literature.
   Williams, Theodore J.; Rose, Arthur. 1952, 29, 146


41. The laboratory storage of dry ice.
   Booth, Harold Simmons; Martin, Donald Ray. 1945, 22, 507

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Stopper sizes and what they fit

**************************************************  **
* On rubber stoppers, I am getting some from another
* person, the sizes below are what he doesn't have.
* I offered him a simpler breakdown on costs: size
* "0"-"000" @ $0.15ea, "1"-"6" @ $0.25ea and "7"+
* @ $0.35 ea
**************************************************  **
rubber stoppers, size/quantity: (note that size 000 - 1 stoppers have size Xmm holes,
while size 2+ stoppers ahve 6mm holes).
	000(solid,1 hl, 2 hl)/2x ea - $0.09(TES) - 13mm x 100mm test tubes
		S - 0
		1H - 206
		2H - 0
	 00(solid,1 hl, 2 hl)/2x ea - $0.18(TES) - 13mm x 100mm test tubes
		S - 0
		1H - 0
		2H - 0
	  0(1 hl, 2 hl)/2x ea - $0.22(SF) - 16mm x 150mm test tubes
		S - 4
		1H - 0
		2H - 0
	  1(1 hl, 2 hl)/2x ea - $0.28(SF) - 18mm x 150mm and 20mm x 150mm test tubes
		S - 44                      50mL/100mL RB boiling flasks 
		1H - 35
		2H - 0
	  2(solid, 2 hl)/2x ea - $0.30/0.35(TES) - 25mm x 150mm/200mm test tubes
		S - 5                              50mL/100mL FB boiling flask
		1H - 44
		2H - 38
	  3(solid, 2 hl)/2x ea - $0.40(TES)/$0.44(SF) - nothing listed (fit larger test tunes I have)
		S - 3
		1H - 7
		2H - 3
	  4(solid, 2 hl)/2x ea - $0.50(TES)/$0.51(SF) - nothing listed but fits 2L bottles
		((ASS) has #4 stoppers at $2.00/8 that are
		solid by default, but you can snip the "nipple"
		and turn it into a 1 or 2 hole easily)
		multihole - 8
		S - 14
		1H - 28
		2H - 30
	  5(solid, 2 hl)/2x ea - $0.56(SF) - 100mL Erlenmeyer Flask
		S - 1
		1H - 13
		2H - 3
	  5 1/2
		S - 1
		1H - 5
		2H - 2
	  6(2 hl)/8x ea - $0.67(SF) - 250mL Erlenmeyer, Filtering, FB/RB Boiling Flask
		S - 4                 500mL RB Boiling Flask
		1H - 5
		2H - 5
	  6 1/2
		S - 2
		1H - 2
		2H - 2
	  7/none                   - 500mL Filtering Flask
		S - 2
		1H - 9
		2H - 2
	  8(solid)/2x ea - $1.07(SF) - 500 mL Erlenmeyer Flask, 1000 mL Filtering Flask
		S - 1                  1000 mL RB Boiling Flask
		1H - 4
		2H - 2 
	  9(solid, 1 hl)/1 ea - $1.29(SF) - 1000 mL Erlenmeyer Flask
		S - 0
		1H - 0
		2H - 0
	 10
		S - 0
		1H - 0
		2H - 0
	11
		S - 0
		1H - 0
		2H - 0
	12
		S - 0
		1H - 1
		2H - 0
	13+ I have none of...

-t

----------


## flailer

If one "Wants to be really really self sufficient" one should practice Permaculture.    
It's not just for hippy-scum.   Check out permies.com

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Permaculture is cool, but you are in the wrong thread.

-t

----------


## VIDEODROME

Just gimme some Coke and Mentos

----------


## flailer

Yeah, well, i read through the thread, and still don't understand why Chemistry is the only thing that relates to the thread's title: "Want to be really really self sufficient"

Not that my question requires an answer.   

Peace n Joy,
c

----------


## jmdrake

> Honestly, I have to do the same thing. When I was running a lab for a college, lots of stuff was really difficult to get. I expect that it will get worse--I can't even get "sudsy" ammonia in the store anymore. It was 2yrs ago that I bought it and I haven't seen it since.
> 
> Here's some ideas for sources, none seem particularly fun: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ammonia
> 
> Speaking of which, here's a classic chemistry text that was banned in the 60's (allegedly for safety.) Copies of the book in good shape can go upwards of 2k on Ebay. Save a copy on the hard drive!  http://chemistry.about.com/library/goldenchem.pdf


Thanks for the link!  Downloaded it and looking forward to trying these experiments with my kids.

----------


## amy31416

You're welcome jmdrake. 

And flailer--it's because I'm a very biased chemist and believe that it affects almost all aspects of our life, whether it's cleaning a bathroom or finding new sources of energy.

----------


## jmdrake

I found this book reviewed here:  http://kk.org/cooltools/archives/2954

And then found a really cool book on amature biology here:  http://kk.org/cooltools/archives/214

Lots of fun stuff to try with the kiddies.

----------


## Carson

*Foxfire* books can also come in handy.

Only a few generations back our Grandparents had to fend for themselves. Some school children went into the back woods and documented the old time way of doing things before the art was lost. The books cover all of your basic task like soap making to setting up a still.

*~*_Foxfire (magazine)
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search

The Foxfire magazine began in 1966, written and published as a quarterly American magazine by students at Rabun Gap-Nacoochee School, a private secondary education school located in the U.S. state of Georgia. At the time Foxfire began, Rabun Gap Nacoochee School was also operating as a public secondary education school for students who were residents of northern Rabun County, Georgia. An example of experiential education, the magazine had articles based on the students' interviews with local people about aspects and practices in Appalachian culture. They captured oral history, craft traditions, and other material about the culture. When the articles were collected and published in book form in 1972, it became a bestseller nationally and gained attention for the Foxfire project._


*~*Another link in my Google search was this one. I'm not sure downloading them is to cool. For one, a lot of work went into making the books. Another is when your down to needing them a hard copy may come in handy.

*
Total Survivalist Libertarian Rantfest

"You cannot save the planet. You may be able to save yourself and your family." -Clint Smith*

http://tslrf.blogspot.com/2009/07/do...-for-free.html


*~*This link looks like it is the original source for the books;

http://www.foxfire.org/thefoxfirebooks.aspx


*~*The books have been out for a long time so you can find them used;

http://www.amazon.com/Foxfire-Book-D.../dp/0385073534



*~*Rough idea of contents of first books;

These are all circa 1970's to 1980.
Volume 1: c1972. Log cabin building, planting by the signs, moonshining, etc.
Volume 2: c1973. Ghost stories, mid-wifery, burial customs, wagon making, etc.
Volume 3: c1975. Animal care, banjos & dulcimers, wild plant foods, etc.
Volume 4: c1977. Fiddle making, horse trading, gardening, etc.
Volume 5: c1979. Iron making, blacksmithing, bear hunting, etc.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

With this kind of info, you could start your own meth lab while stealth living out of a van!  Doesn't that sound like a great idea?!

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> With this kind of info, you could* start your own meth lab* while stealth living out of a van!  Doesn't that sound like a great idea?!


They have books for that too.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You're welcome jmdrake. 
> 
> And flailer--it's because* I'm a very biased chemist* and believe that it affects almost all aspects of our life, whether it's cleaning a bathroom or finding new sources of energy.


Bat$#@! crazy, too. (in the best possible sense   )

----------

